# Netbeans IDE 5.0 fehler mit jar



## RatzingerM (28. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe in der Ferialpraxis für eine Firma ein Programm geschrieben das die jExcelApi verwendert.
Ich habe es auf meinen privat Laptop entwickelt und eine .jar datei gemacht. Auf meinem Laptop läuft es einwandfrei.

Sobald ich es aber auf einen Firmen PC Installiere kommt beim starten der .jar Datei die Meldung der JVM: 


```
Could not find the main class. Programm will exist.
```

ds MANIFEST sieht wie folgt aus:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.6.5
Created-By: 1.5.0_05-b05 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
Main-Class: Converterfiles.ConverterGUI
Class-Path: lib/swing-layout-1.0.jar lib/jxl.jar
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
```

woran kann das liegen?

Ich wäre sehr froh über eine schnelle Antwort weil es wirklich dringend ist


----------



## André Uhres (28. Jul 2006)

Hast du die lib auch im Verzeichnis wo die jar ist?


----------



## Caffè Latte (29. Jul 2006)

Hi,

ich interpretiere die Meldung eher so, dass die main() Methode in der Klasse ConverterGUI des Package Converterfiles nicht gefunden wird. 

Das Problem hatte ich allerdings mit Netbeans noch nie, es sei denn, ich habe selbst was verdummbeutelt.


----------

